# HALP! Finding a good light and filter setup for a freshwater nano tank



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

For the longest time, I told myself that I would absolutely NOT have more than one tank. I prided myself on the self-control that was so evidently mine.

Well...now that time has sadly come to an end.

I've decided to set up a nano tank (please PM me if you have a 10/12 gallon long to sell or know of anywhere I can get one, literally going out of my mind trying to source the thing) for shrimp farming some lovely CRS, and am currently looking into my lighting and filter options. As this is my first foray into nano tanks, I'd like to pick all y'alls brains for some ideas and feedback.

1) Lighting

Ideally I'd like to grow moss, mini anubias, and other low light plants, so I don't need anything too high powered. My main wants for a light are a nice, sleek looking fixture that will give off a nice, white light (nothing too yellow). Considering both clip ons and tank spanning extendable fixtures but am looking for something under $50 CAD.

Thinking about getting this:
Chihiros A Series Aquatic Aquarium 5730 SMD 20 60cm 12 39W LED Fish Tank Light | eBay

2) Filter

I'm hoping to make a simple filter out of a clear plastic tube, tetra whisper 10 air pump, and equip it with filter floss and kaldness K1 to keep it quiet and low flow. I'm hoping to at least hide it partially behind my scape or moss wall. Can anyone see any issues with having this type of filter setup?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm very happy with the Eheim Aquastyle 16L. I'm sure CRS will be fine in it. I have it setup as a high tech nano with the stock light and filter. I believe J&L have them in stock.

JM2C.

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you buy a light off ebay, be sure it is compatible with our power system.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Finnex stingray is what I use for a low tech nano tank, its great. Definitely enough light in terms of no co2 and just ferts. I also have the Chihiros as well but haven't used it yet. I know it's much stronger but it's dimmable so its an option. My friend Dou will be able to comment if he sees this.


----------



## shrimpaholich (Sep 1, 2015)

10w led flood light is the way to go. you can find them really cheap (maybe $20/$25) and for a filter that sounds good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

wslam said:


> Finnex stingray is what I use for a low tech nano tank, its great. Definitely enough light in terms of no co2 and just ferts. I also have the Chihiros as well but haven't used it yet. I know it's much stronger but it's dimmable so its an option. My friend Dou will be able to comment if he sees this.


I have the Chihiros! It's a great light - no issues whatsoever. And yes the dimmable function is super helpful as I am not super diligent about dosing exact amounts. This is definitely white and not yellow - and it's decently bright when you dim it. If anything you can leave it on a higher setting and reduce the light period.

Also note from my experience... my anubias petites did not like being under bright light (lots of algae growth on them). They are doing much much better in the shade =).


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Dou said:


> I have the Chihiros! It's a great light - no issues whatsoever. And yes the dimmable function is super helpful as I am not super diligent about dosing exact amounts. This is definitely white and not yellow - and it's decently bright when you dim it. If anything you can leave it on a higher setting and reduce the light period.
> 
> Also note from my experience... my anubias petites did not like being under bright light (lots of algae growth on them). They are doing much much better in the shade =).


I know eh? Design is so on point. I'm thinking about buying a tank just for the light!

This new tank will live on the granite countertop btw the kitchen and living room of my (currently tankless) apartment as a focal showpiece, and will be home to a colony of CRS.

Modeling on this:


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

liquid_krystale said:


> I know eh? Design is so on point. I'm thinking about buying a tank just for the light!
> 
> This new tank will live on the granite countertop btw the kitchen and living room of my (currently tankless) apartment as a focal showpiece, and will be home to a colony of CRS.
> 
> Modeling on this:


The light is on sale right now =) - Chihiros A Series Aquatic Aquarium Fish Tank 5730 LED Lamp 12 39W Light 20 60cm | eBay

@rwong for the tip.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Dou said:


> The light is on sale right now =) - Chihiros A Series Aquatic Aquarium Fish Tank 5730 LED Lamp 12 39W Light 20 60cm | eBay
> 
> @rwong for the tip.


Great minds think alike. I just picked up a 15 gal rimless tonight and ordered the 60 cm light. Will be doing a tank journal once I get everything ready for setup. Now to find an aquaclear 20/30 HOB...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have ac30. But you might want to come and check out my other in tank filter for nano tank.


----------

